# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Detusan tabletki

## Nie zarejestrowany

witam

czy ktoś testował te tabletki, kaszel męczy mnie od kilku lat,
ale jak widze te oczy lekarza w reklamie to boje się tego kupować a co dopiero wziąść do ust

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mój mąż stosuje i sobie chwali także chyba warte polecenia,
ale reklama faktycznie przerażająca

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a takie pastylki to oszukiwanie samego siebie a kaszel jest dobry dopóki kaszlesz to organizm walczy i stara sie odkasłac smołe jak nie kaszlesz znaczy ze wszystko zostaje w płucach.nara.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Już myślałam ze mi odbiło, przerażają mnie oczy tego faceta. Ciekawe czy on faktycznie tak wyglada czy to szkla kontaktowe majace przyciagnąc uwage...

----------


## shodnicki

Ja za to chciałbym się dowiedzieć (gdyż jestem bardzo zaawansowanym palaczem i bardzo lobię palić, w sumie nawet obojętne mi czy umrę na raka czy coś lub ktoś mnie zabije bo ze starości nie mam ochoty umierać) czy naprawdę Detusan złagodzi objawy tego kaszlu i po jakim czasie stosowania leku (w przybliżeniu, bo wiadomo każdy organizm jest inny)zaczyna się czuć ulgę? Gdyż jest naprawdę bolesny ale na szczęście jeszcze nie pluje krwią (pale ok 20 lat).

----------


## KAŹMISZ

Witam Wszystkich serdecznie
Jak słyszę tę reklamę w radiu i głos tego lekarza, na którego się niby tam powołują to mnie roznosi od środka. Głos jest niebywale denerwujący jak również puenta, która się tam znajduje. Powiem tak, paliłem papierosy przez 10 lat bez przerwy w dużych ilościach, rzuciłem z dnia na dzień i czuję się z tym bardzo dobrze. Nie przeżywałem żadnej masakry po zaprzestaniu trucia własnego organizmu. Wszystko leży w psychice i w nastawianiu, uświadomieniu sobie, że nic z tego nie mam i do niczego nie jest mi to potrzebne - same wady tego palenia. Ktoś kto mówi, że lubi palić oszukuje sam siebie, a większości ludzi zapytanych o to czy lubi palić odpowiada, że jakby się urodziło jeszcze raz to nigdy więcej nie wzięliby tego do buzi. Życie nacodzień powoduje to, że w ogóle nie widzimy wad w paleniu i tak mija dzień za dniem, aż do momentu słabości. Wtedy zaczynamy myśleć tylko wtedy jest już za późno. Jak ktoś napisał wcześniej, zatrzymanie kaszlu nie jest dobre ponieważ dzięki temu, że kaszlemy z organizmu (płuc) wydalane są rakotwórcze substancje smoliste, które nasz organizm wydala. Żuciłem papierosy, bez problemu czytając, bardzo krótką a zarazem bardzo ciekawą książkę pt.: "Łatwy sposób na rzucenie palenia", którą znajdziecie bez problemu w sieci. Zachęcam do przeczytania to naprawdę działa - jedynym warunkiem jest przeczytanie książki, która ma zaledwie 50 stron w formacie A4. Myślę, że warto poświecić kilka godzin swego życia, by nawet na marne przeczytać coś w czym jest cień szansy, że nam pomoże pozbyciu się tego śmierdzącego, do niczego niepotrzebnego nałogu. Ja właśnie w taki sposób podszedłem do tematu i wcale nie żałuję, życie bez papierosów jest LEPSZE i PROSTRZE.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mnie równiez przeraża lekarz w tej reklamie, a najbardziej te jego oczy, jak jakiś zoombie,
straszna ta reklama i również słyszałam, że lekarz ten jest bardzo odradzany przez specjalistów !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem byłym palaczem i nie potrzebuje zadnego leku na kaszel palacza,starsza wersja reklamy byla taka ze najlepszym sposobem na kaszel palacza jest detusan za każdym razem myślałem najlepszym sposobem jest nie kurzyc, no to zmienili i jest wersja ze kaszel palacza dreczy także byłych palaczy kolejny sposób nabicia kabzy cwaniaczkom najlepszym sposobem jest nie kurzyc a kaszel to naturalna reakcja oprganizmu na gnuj w drogach oddechowych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziadostwo...kompletne..

----------


## Marcin35

po detusanie gardło jest nawilżone, oddech świeższy  :Smile:  chęć odchrząkiwania czy pokasływania zmniejsza się

----------


## nie zarejestrowany

Po rzuceniu palenia kaszel strasznie mi dokuczal, ale dzieki detusanowi się zmniejszyl. Polecam. Detusan zmniejsza kaszel.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Detusan to dobry sposób na pozbycie się kaszlu palacza. Nawilza gardlo, dzieki czemu kaszel się zmniejsza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Palenie rzuciłem już jakiś czas temu – bo zaczął dokuczać mi kaszel i uznałem, że szkoda zdrowia. Detusan kupiłem, aby pozbyć się tego kaszlu – przyznam, że tabletki faktycznie działają – kaszel ustąpił, dokucza mi coraz rzadziej. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Detusan pomaga zmniejszyc kaszel i pozbyć się suchości w ustach, ktora powoduja papierosy. Ze swojej strony polecam, warto kupic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomaga – mniejszy kaszel i chrypka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ze swojej strony polecam – Detusan pomogl mi zniwelowac meczacy kaszel po papierosach. Dzieki niemu oddycha mi się dluzo lepiej i nie drapie mnie w gardle, jest naprawde ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Naprawdę nie wiem jak można wierzyć koncernom farmaceutycznym i fałszywym opiniom, które mają na celu tylko sprzedaż produktu. Pozdrawiam naiwnych

----------

